# looking for beagle pups



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

i had to great dogs last year but didnt hunt much so i sold them huge mistake. anyways i am now in the market for a new pup or two anyone know of any pups i would like them to be akc for i want to get my daughter into field trials with the pup email pics if you have the pups [email protected] thanks


----------



## Brian Vinson (Apr 20, 2009)

I might be able to help.
PM me.
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

www.beaglesforsaleonline.com


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

this might help.....ad in the local classifieds.....
Beagle pups, 22 wks
2 females, wormed
$50 ea
call 740-838-4219


shakey


----------

